# Water levels and crops?



## duckhunter054 (Sep 29, 2009)

Hello everyone, How do the water levels look in the pot holes around the Gwinner area? Also is it wet and are the crops going to be off by thr time for the non-resident opener? Any help would be great. Thanks.
Johnny


----------



## 123kidd (Aug 8, 2007)

No idea to any of those. Good luck getting an honest answer.


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

You can always find the water levels online...


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

duckhunter054 said:


> Hello everyone, How do the water levels look in the pot holes around the Gwinner area? Also is it wet and are the crops going to be off by thr time for the non-resident opener? Any help would be great. Thanks.
> Johnny


Internet scouting for a specific place is frowned upon here.Anyone answering,please use PM's.


----------



## birdog105 (Aug 23, 2008)

Yes, if you don't live in ND, don't ask people for advise on Nodak it always results in 4 pages of people chewing @$$ telling you not to do it. :eyeroll: I've stopped posting on this site and just gotten farmer's info when I'm out there and I call and ask them for conditions and bird counts etc. Best practice is to talk to people that live there, and don't hunt so much. People on here hunt and feel that non locals are invading "their" state... Understandable but the reply's on threads such as this get blown out of proportion and then it will get deleted or locked haha. PM me if you would like a little better info.


----------



## the professor (Oct 13, 2006)

for precipitation information go to weather.gov and click "observed precip" tab. you can look back at all the rainfall totals.
for crop reports, google "usda weekly crop reports".


----------



## Blue Plate (Jul 31, 2006)

Near record high water levels around there, were a little dry in August into September but had some major rain recently. I'm sure the crops will start coming out in the next few weeks. The beans are not too far away from being combined. I would guess the beans will be nearly out by early October. This can all change, last year was so wet in Sept- Oct that it push everything behind.


----------



## mnfshrman (Feb 21, 2006)

OMG, I can finally come out and say "a good majority of you ND people are straight up ********". How is it that you can get on a guy that has asked nothing but "Status of Crops and Water Levels". How is that considered INTERNET SCOUTING? No place in his question did he say "Are there many ducks/geese around". Toss me a bone and give these people a break. I can understand the fact of not giving up locations of ducks/geese/pheasants and so forth. But crop and water status :rollin:


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

Honestly there are a few guys on this site that would scream internet scouting if someone asked if there was a single duck anywhere in the state. I can understand if someone comes on and asks specifically where they should go but if someone has already established where they are going, giving some general info like water conditions isn't gonna kill anyone. It also doesn't mean they are asking for you to broadcast it on a public forum. A PM will do the job. I can't help wonder if the roles were reversed how many of the cryers would be doing the same thing. The forum is just another tool. One cannot get the whole picture from any single source. Precipitation reports are not going to tell you if sloughs are full of water. Crop reports (generally outdated anyway) are not going to give you any specifics on what is being grown in an area and at what stage the harvest is at. We all know how inacurate the G&F migration reports are (generally a week or more behind). Sometimes all they are asking for is a small, missing piece of the puzzle. Yes there are guys that abuse it. The NRs that I have encountered actually have far less expectations than most of the residents do when it comes to hunting. Most are happy to have a little better hunting than they do at home while the residents just seem to squeal about how tough it is (despite being much better than many states). What we are seeing is what happens when hunting becomes comercialized and a competition. Sad but true.


----------



## slough (Oct 12, 2003)

Water levels are very high and crops are very wet everywhere that I've seen. Probably gonna be another late year for corn harvest unless this warm up that's coming lasts awhile.


----------



## kingcanada (Sep 19, 2009)

I will throw myself on this grenade and divert the internet scouters! We have ducks in Wyoming! I know, bizarre. Just find water and there they are! Water levels are even decent for a change. oke: Some guys need to lighten up just a little. Asking general habitat conditions doesn't seem to harmful. Mentioning the name of a specific town does invite ridicule though.


----------



## The Shovla (Aug 23, 2009)

my GOD people are sensitive around here oke:


----------



## labman63 (Aug 17, 2009)

Seems to be alot of water in DL,made the national news the other day. Swallowing the town!


----------



## jhegg (May 29, 2004)

nmfshrman,



> OMG, I can finally come out and say "a good majority of you ND people are straight up ********".


What a post - and it is already your 24th post. I can assure you that with a post like that, a good majority of ND people feel the same way about you.

Jim


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

jhegg said:


> nmfshrman,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Right on.....I guess I find it hard to understand why people can't use PM's to help someone out?Why do people like this need to make a big deal out of the request to use PM'S.?ome people just want to complain I guess....Either that or they just don't care if shoulder to shoulder hunting here should be just like at home. :eyeroll:


----------



## mnfshrman (Feb 21, 2006)

Jim and Ken, it has nothing to do with Shoulder to Shoulder hunting. It has to do with a general question being asked and people like yourselfs pissing and whining about internet scouting. If you read the original post he was asking about Crop Status and Water Levels. It didn't say anything about birds or animals in the post so how is that considered scouting? And for your information the ONLY reason I hardly post on here is for this reason. NO MATTER what is said by a NON-Resident you RESIDENTS are pissing and whining about it. Me complain? I do believe its people like you two that are doing the complaining. A simple answer like


slough said:


> Water levels are very high and crops are very wet everywhere that I've seen. Probably gonna be another late year for corn harvest unless this warm up that's coming lasts awhile.


 Like this one is all that was needed. Going of on a rant about Interenet Scouting was totally 100% un-Called for by any of you.

I'd like to say that I am Retired Military and have hunted all over the country and a majority of you guys from ND are by far the rudest bunch of people I've ever associated with "at least the "SO CALLED HUNTERS" on this site, because the "HUNTERS" I meet in person are always so helpful". Once again I can totally understand your reasoning for not giving out information as to the migration of birds, deer counts and stuff of that nature, but WATER LEVEL and Crop Status. Give me a break. It never fails to amaze me how people like the two of you can call yourself hunters, because in my opinion neither one of you even come close to filling those type of shoes. HUNTERS HELPING HUNTERS, have either one of you ever heard this phrase before? I DIDN'T THINK SO. :******:


----------



## FLOYD (Oct 3, 2003)

mnfshrman said:


> I'd like to say that I am Retired Military and have hunted all over the country and a majority of you guys from ND are by far the rudest bunch of people I've ever associated with "at least the "SO CALLED HUNTERS" on this site, because the "HUNTERS" I meet in person are always so helpful".


I don't really give a @#$^ if you guys want to argue about who is complaining and all that crap, but after reading your post, I wanted to ask if you've ever considered that maybe people are rude in response to these questions on the worldwide web because anything they say can and WILL be read by countless numbers of people who, frankly, they have no reason to help.

Now if I, as a ND resident, run into a guy from MN in a gas station or whatever and we strike up small talk and he asks for help, I most likely will give it if I have some to offer because it is an A to B conversation. Its not going to be the entire world reading it. And if I help him, I obviously think he seems like a good dude otherwise I would just play dumb. I don't think its out of the ordinary for people to be willing to help people that they at least have some relationship with, while not wanting to just throw out info on the web.

I also don't completely understand why people continue to ask scouting questions on here when apparently every NR that comes to ND has "lifelong friendships" with every landowner in the county where they hunt. I mean we're going on what, 5 yrs or so since the cyberscouting ban was enacted.... I'm not saying whether the question that started this thread is scouting or not, but at some point the line has to be drawn by mods and they felt this qualified. I don't think its the end of the world for you to get a couple of PM's from people but then again I'm guessing you'd like your opportunity to obtain info maximized, hence you asked the question on the forum.

People who can help you if you want info related to crops/moisture:

Your hotel
Your farmer friends might have a clue
The local conservation officer
The internet as referenced above
Any number of people on this site via PM

Not trying to be a dick, I just don't see why this argument continues year after year. The policy is in place, its not changing. If you think ND's are dickheads, they don't care. If ND's think NR's are all cyberscouters, who cares, it doesn't matter. It isn't allowed here.

The report about moisture given above is accurate. Much of the state is setting up for another fall like last year. Good luck.


----------



## bornlucky (Jul 24, 2007)

here you go. you can find water conditions for any part of the state.
http://ndawn.ndsu.nodak.edu/


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

mnfshrman .....I guess it is just to much for some people to understand that they should use PM's.The only ones on here pissing and moaning are the internet scouters.Because they can't understand what No internet scouting means.The rest of us know the rules here.....Until it changes.....It is what it is.

You can give someone the EXACT SAME information using PM's.We go through this every year at this time.It hasn't changed here in 5-6 years.

Why would someone be naive enough to give specific information for everyone to see about where they hunt????
Even if you don't hunt an area.....it is really disheartening to see someone else give that kind of info. :eyeroll:

Oh and by the way...... it isn't just residents.....there are al lot of NR here who feel the same way as most of us do.....so don't even think of making this a Res/NR issue. :eyeroll:


----------



## carp_killer (Nov 24, 2006)

i saw a duck fly over mn today


----------



## 495hp (Aug 20, 2006)

No internet scouting, at least until the spring snow goose migration. Check out this site in
Spring and mound city, squaw creek and every other area between here and nd are listed and
Referred to by name on here. Seems as though the monitors are only concerned with internet scouting
When its in there backyard, not mine.


----------



## duckhunter054 (Sep 29, 2009)

Holy crap, I never intended this thread to blow up like this. I dont mean to stip up the pot but like a lot of you said I am not on here to look for birds, I know where they are, I have friends out there all the time and have our spots locked up for the year and I know what the weather is doing I just thought I would post on here to see what the "locals" think about the current conditions and what they could expect. I am sorry but I do have a diffrent view on some NoDak residents that I have never had before. My bad for asking if there is any mud and corn!
Johnny


----------



## floortrader (Feb 5, 2009)

I don't know what state that military man is from, but when he put his *** on the line it was for every man and women in every state, You people can live and hunt in places like ND because he and men like him made it so and keep it so.


----------



## chrisg (Mar 17, 2010)

495hp said:


> No internet scouting, at least until the spring snow goose migration. Check out this site in
> Spring and mound city, squaw creek and every other area between here and nd are listed and
> Referred to by name on here. Seems as though the monitors are only concerned with internet scouting
> When its in there backyard, not mine.


It used to be the same, but somehow it was decided that spring snow goose was different and it was allowed. :eyeroll: I feel for you I sure do not mind a little competition but when the area is overrun guess where the info came from..... Internet. Happens in ND too in the spring. They make the rules here so its not up to you or I but I hear what you are saying.


----------



## chrisg (Mar 17, 2010)

And by the way its WET,WET, WET out here in ND. Bring a wheeler if you have one, or plan on walking and dragging gear aways.


----------



## aztec (Oct 27, 2005)

There are 49 states in this country where you can go (or talk about going) and engage in any legal activity and never be hassled by anyone. And then there is North Dakota.


----------



## Andy Weber (Nov 18, 2009)

aztec said:


> There are 49 states in this country where you can go (or talk about going) and engage in any legal activity and never be hassled by anyone. And then there is North Dakota.


HAHAHA funny man! I like it. :rollin:


----------



## Hooked4life (Oct 25, 2007)

aztec said:


> There are 49 states in this country where you can go (or talk about going) and engage in any legal activity and never be hassled by anyone. And then there is North Dakota.


2nd that!! If all the normal people who live there weren't so frickin' awesome you'd think this site actually represented the people of the state. oke:


----------

